# Paph. hybrid ID help.



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 4, 2019)

I just bought this cute Little hybrid, sadly without a name.
The henryanum part is clear, but what else?
It looks a lot like my Wössner Mini Stars, but the spotting is much stronger on this one.
Any ideas?







Here's a Wössner Mini Star


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks like there may be some gratrixianum in it, given that dorsal sepal.


----------



## emydura (Dec 4, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Looks like there may be some gratrixianum in it, given that dorsal sepal.



I agree.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 4, 2019)

A tricky question...taking the shape of the petals into consideration, it's clearly not plain x vietenryanum (henryanum x gratrixianum)...hmmm, I wonder, whether we have entered the nebulous territory of complex hybridization...could it somehow be the product of crossing Wössner Mini Star with gratrixianum...or something along that line?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 4, 2019)

Why not Doll's Kobold: 
https://paphparadise.com/product/paphiopedilum-dolls-kobold/ 





This cross seems quite variable: https://www.seattleorchid.com/Paphiopedilum-Doll-s-Kobold-p/gh5dolls-kobold.htm and I guess there are 2nd and 3rd generation plants of this cross out there by now.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 5, 2019)

Doll's Kobold has crossed my mind too, but it apparently completely lacks the pinkish hue in the dorsal that seems to be present in all the pictures i've seen.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 10, 2019)

The shape of the dorsal doesn't quite add up to charlesworthii-influence as it clearly does in the photos/links posted by Tyrone.


----------



## Phred (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks a lot like Paphiopedilum Little By Little (Dolls Kobold x Tyke)


----------



## Phred (Dec 11, 2019)

Sorry I was looking at the picture Tyrone posted. P.K.’s photo is a tough one. I’ve seen straight henryanum with the same type of dorsal including color and spots. The pouch is more of a charlesworthii pouch... thinner at the bottom. The petal attachment is more like charlesworthii also. I have a few New Vietenryanum (henryanum x gratrixianum) but the color is way different. I guess gratrixianum could be in the background though.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2019)

A complex hybrid. Ask the vendor.


----------

